# Mt. Spokane



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

HI Guys,

I might be in the Spokane area this weekend and was thinking about riding up to Mt. Spokane if the roads are safe for a cyclist this time of year. Does anyone have the road conditions?

Thanks


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Spinnerman said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I might be in the Spokane area this weekend and was thinking about riding up to Mt. Spokane if the roads are safe for a cyclist this time of year. Does anyone have the road conditions?
> 
> Thanks


The weather around Spokane is still kind of iffy (snow yesterday!) and very changeable, Supposed to be in the 70s late this week. There is still snow on Mt Spokane though I haven't been up there for a month or so and can't comment on the road conditions. This might help: http://www.skitiger.com/cams/mtspokane.htm


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information.


----------

